# Greenway Fixed?



## madferret (29 Jul 2016)

Hi,

I just made a bit of an impulse buy as riding fixed intrigues me.

Got this on Ebay, but can't find out much information about it, does anyone have any experience of this brand/bike? Don't pick it up till Sunday evening.













Frame: 7005 ALLUMINIUM

Fork: 7005 ALLUMINIUM

BIKE DESIGNED IN GERMANY

Stem: "LSV-90" 3D forged ALLUMINIUM

Handlebars: Bullhorn, Straight, Drop down

Chainring: "LCP-46" (46 teeth)

Crank: "LCP-170" square (170mm)

Impellers: "ALR-28" 28 inch, 25 mm rim

saddle: racing saddle black

Seat post: 26 mm ALUMINIUM 

Front wheel nub: Quan Do KT-Tech 24 holes

Rear wheel hub: Quan Do Flip-Flop 36 holes

Sprocket: 16 inch freewheel und 16Z fixed

Brake block: Dual Pivot (racing bike brakes)

Head set: Neco 1 1/8 Ball Bearing

Handlebar tape: black

Pedals: Wellgo R126 black

Inner bearings: Neco BC 1,37" x 24T, square


----------



## JoeElliot (30 Jul 2016)

I don't have any experience with this bike but just like you I'm a click away from ordering the same model except in all black. Will be interesting to see what its like when you get it


----------



## madferret (30 Jul 2016)

I bought it second hand, have found the Greenway site on E-bay, looks to be part of East London Bike Company. I think its a fairly OK looking thing and hopefully will scratch the itch I have about Fixed gear! Will post some form of review when I get it tomorrow night.


----------



## JoeElliot (30 Jul 2016)

Sick man can't wait! Yeah thats true, I'm looking at buying it brand new and they are fairly cheap which always raises suspicion. However on there store they have sold 174 of them, only 10 left in stock so they must be good! 
Will be nice to see a review, as there isn't any out there for Greenways! Looks great tho, reminds me of State bicycles 6061 and the just ride it t5, almost identical bikes yet almost 3 times the price


----------



## madferret (31 Jul 2016)

Hmmm, well, interesting. I have just got hold of the bike, it was in SS mode, so flipped the wheel (which I thought would be easier) and tightened bits and bobs up. Firstly, the pedals are awful and have to go. The brakes are the wrong way round, which I need to remedy, or it will kill me. I have de-branded it, as the "Greenway" branding was just stickers, it actually looks much better IMO without them. It is surprisingly light and I actually quite like the aesthetics of the frame. I hate the handle bars however. 

I set off round the block at some pace, the tyres are quite comfortable (now they have air in) but I really hate the handle bars. I may need to replace with a flat bar as I can't see myself using the drops and the brakes are in the middle any how. I still don't know how to stop properly and its going to take some practice and getting used to.

The wheels look fairly cheap and cheerful, as does everything else really, but that's what I expected. I suspect that they just bulk buy the bikes and then brand them. For £150 I think its OK but I have to accept that its really just a BSO. As my first Foray into Fixed, I am sure that it will scratch the itch that I had, but I wouldn't be very comfortable using it on the road yet.

Saddle seems saddle shaped. The pedals make it go and the brakes make it stop........sort of! Will see how I get on around some local Cycleways, once I have changed the pedals.


----------



## placido (23 Nov 2016)

Hello,
may I ask for your help? I've also been researching and found this bike on ebay, and I have two questions.
If it's a reliable bike.
What size frame should I buy?
I have 1.75 cm, but I never had a single speed, only mtb.


----------



## Ciar (23 Nov 2016)

Not a bad looking bike, as for the labeling i would say they have taken the name from the Greenway in Stratford probably not far from their actual shop, i myself have been tempted to pick up an SS as an alternate bike, for when the commuter needs fixing  might be tempted to take the plunge as well.


----------



## mitchlongan (25 Sep 2018)

Does anyone here who bought this bike have any feedback they want to give? Cant find any reviews elsewhere online


----------



## Sharky (26 Sep 2018)

Looks nice.
One of my bikes started as a cheapish SS/fixed and over a few years, had to change, the BB, saddle, handle bars, pedals, wheels and front fork, so expect similar if starting with a cheapish base. Some changes through choice and some because they were worn, but I am still riding it and often in preference to some more expensive geared bikes hanging on the garage wall.
You may find the gearing a little on the high side with the 16 sprocket and something like an 18 might be better.

Enjoy


----------



## mitchlongan (28 Sep 2018)

Sharky said:


> Looks nice.
> One of my bikes started as a cheapish SS/fixed and over a few years, had to change, the BB, saddle, handle bars, pedals, wheels and front fork, so expect similar if starting with a cheapish base. Some changes through choice and some because they were worn, but I am still riding it and often in preference to some more expensive geared bikes hanging on the garage wall.
> You may find the gearing a little on the high side with the 16 sprocket and something like an 18 might be better.
> 
> Enjoy



Yeah ive had fixies since 2006- and ive had everything from a converted 80s peugeot to a bianchi pista. I'm probably only living in england for another year and dont want to invest a ton in a bike but also dont want to buy a bike will literally fall apart while im riding it. If the frame on this bike is decent- which it looks like it could be?- I'm probably going to grab one knowing I can upgrade the parts if I decide to stay. I just stumbled upon this bike online and it seems like it may be a step above the temans, no logos, and gokus going for the same price around london.


----------

